# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Precios de tomate y zanahoria bajan en Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada

## gpacheco

*Lima, feb. 25 (ANDINA).-* Los precios del tomate y de la zanahoria bajaron hasta un 10 por ciento hoy en el Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 conocido como La Parada, informó el Ministerio de Agricultura. 
Según el Sistema de Abastecimiento y Precios (Sisap) del Ministerio de Agricultura, el precio del tomate marzano bajó de S/. 1.81 a S/. 1.63 (10.2 por ciento); mientras que el de la zanahoria se redujo de S/. 1.04 a S/. 0.96 (7.41 por ciento). 
Por su parte, mantuvieron su precio: ajo morado (S/. 3.70), ajo criollo o napurí (S/. 2.85), arveja verde americana (S/. 2.10), arveja verde serrana (S/. 1.40), camote amarillo (S/. 0.47), camote morado (S/. 0.48), cebolla roja (S/. 1.40), choclo tipo Cusco (S/. 1.55), frijol verde canario (S/. 2.45), haba verde serrana (S/. 0.95). 
Asimismo, el limón en cajón (S/. 1.13), limón en bolsa (S/. 0.78), olluco largo (S/. 1.30), papa canchán (S/. 1.00), papa huamantanga (S/. 0.83), papa huayro (S/. 0.95), papa yungay (S/. 0.85), vainita americana (S/. 2.25), zapallo macre (S/. 1.25). 
El precio del pollo en pie se mantiene en S/. 4.45 con una reducción significativa respecto a la semana anterior cuando costaba S/. 4.80. 
El volumen de ingreso de productos hoy fue de tres mil 111 toneladas, de las cuales mil 174 toneladas fueron de papa.  
Frutas 
Por su parte,  el precio de las frutas registró una disminución superior al 6 por ciento en el Mercado Mayorista de Frutas. 
El valor de la manzana Israel disminuyó de S/. 0.80 a S/. 0.75 (6.25 por ciento), la naranja Tangelo, de S/. 0.91 a S/. 0.86; el melocotón blanquillo, de S/. 1,92 a S/. 1.83 (4.35 por ciento): y la manzana delicia, de S/. 1.58 a S/. 1.54 (2.63 por ciento). 
Mantienen su precio: fresa (S/. 2.85), mandarina satsuma (S/. 1.60), mango haden (S/. 1.78), mango Edward (S/. 2.44), manzana de agua (S/. 1.02), naranja Valencia (S/. 0.65),  melón coquito (S/. 0.75), plátano bizcocho (S/. 0.75), sandía (S/. 0.55), uva Italia (S/. 1.00), uva red globe (S/. 1.38) y tuna blanca (S/. 2.30). 
Hoy ingresaron en total mil 800 toneladas.Temas similares: Precios mercado mayorista la libertad !!! Pollo baja de precio y se vende hasta en S/ 4.15 en mercado mayorista La Parada Precios de 18 productos bajan hasta en S/ 0.40 en promedio en mercado mayorista de La Parada Precios de alimentos disminuyen en más de 13% en Mercado Mayorista de La Parada Choclo, camote y papa bajan de precio en Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada

----------

